# CD's through PA amps?



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Got a question. What are some good ways to play CD's through pro audio amps? 

I was thinking something like the Peavey PV1500.

Just in general, what are people using to play CD's with there home audio amps? Would this be called a source unit?

Thanks.


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

I use a pro audio preamp. I run my computer music out to the preamp then from the preamp to pro amps. I am using a Behringer Ultrgain Pro MIC2200 tube preamp. I also have an NAD preamp I can run tape, cd, or phono thru then to the Behringer. I also use a pro audio crossover so I can run active two way and sub.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Nice setup man. How much input signal voltage are you giving your Behringer?

I switched my focus from CD's to vinyl. Leads me to another question:

A few of the phono preamps I've seen have output signal voltages around 200 mV. Then most of the amps I've looked at, both home and pro audio, seem to require more input signal voltage. Know what I'm talking about or am I reading the spec's wrong?

I am pretty new to home audio and have only been looking at relatively cheap stuff. Thanks.


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm coming out of my computer or a NAD preamp so probably 0.7 volts max into the Behringer. Then the Behringer bumps it up to pro level. You should look at the Art Audio DJPRE II. It is very inexpensive and quite adjustable. It has a max out put of 1.7 volts which should be plenty. It's a nice little phono preamp. I've had great luck with Art equipment. I used the Art Cleanbox pro for my sub amp before I got the Behringers. It converts home unbalanced RCA to balanced XLR and amps the output to pro level.


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

You should look at the Crown XLS amps. Inexpensive with a much better crossover than the peavy and 2ohm stable stereo 4ohm stable bridged. I'm using them and I love em. Very small and light as well. Great sound quality in my setup.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Is there any reason why the DJPRE II is so much cheaper than other phono preamps? 

I'm wondering if the circuit design makes a difference. I've seen a preamp that was advertised as class A. 

I would like to try to make the signal as close to analogue as possible all the way from the turntable to speakers. Even though I'm guessing it might not matter that much.


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

Phono preamps run the gamut in price. You can pay thousands for a Sentec or a Sutherland that would be fantastic but the law of diminishing returns kicks in way before that to me. Parasound and NAD both have some really nice ones for around $200 that can do toslink or s/pdif and come with software to convert the LP's to CD's as well. I've looked into it as I have a large record collection but the price of those and a good turntable was too much for me as I've already got most of the same albums on CD. Stereophile magazine has an online review of a bunch of them you could check out. Just google phono preamp reviews. I'm thinking of buying the Art and using it with my old Panasonic turntable.


----------

